# I FEEL GREAT



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

YES, I JUST DRANK A LOT OF BEER, AND I FEEL GREAT, YESSSSSSSSSSSS ALCOHOL WINS


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

in the words of the jamaican guy from the 'red stripe' commercials, "HOORAY BEER"!!!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

landed me in hospital, i didnt feel so great


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

dancingwobbler said:


> landed me in hospital, i didnt feel so great


Did you actually get admitted to the hospital?


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Enjoy the buzz! You deserve it....


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Did you actually get admitted to the hospital?


oh yeh, i wasnt admitted though, they just told me too go and see my gp and book up an appointment with a consultant psych after a 2hr wait in er. lol, fucking so funny going round and round in circles and they wonder why people self medicate! lol what a joke, probably another 6month wait too see a guy who will tell me there is nothing he can do!!!!! hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ILOVE THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> landed me in hospital, i didnt feel so great


Aw man sorry to hear that.. alcohol does wonders here


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

To anyone else who reads this thread... please avoid alcohol and Anti-depressants.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> YES, I JUST DRANK A LOT OF BEER, AND I FEEL GREAT, YESSSSSSSSSSSS ALCOHOL WINS


win/fail.. *negative thinking*


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> To anyone else who reads this thread... please avoid alcohol and Anti-depressants.


Agreed 100% It can send you into a suicidal psychosis. Not fun! Been there done that. Never again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Seriously, when you wake up with a hangover you should take some Aspirin. Really Aspirin helped save my life from severe hallucinations/psychosis in 2008. What it does it thins your blood. When we are panicking or having any sort of racing thoughts, this helps because all of the blood flowing to your brain to keep those thoughts alive/snow ball effect/etc gets evened out and distributed in a balance throughout your whole body. Aspirin FTW...









It's like those racing thoughts = a fever.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuck Yeah, Aspirin. *ThoughtOnFire* is not kidding.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

"*Posted Yesterday, 02:26 PM*"

lol ^


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Before drinking, I kept saying to myself "Man, you can't do that now, you're on medication" , but then yeah I just went for it, and it was totally worth it. I remember the first time I drank with DP, it was basically gone, then after that I tried to do the same but it didn't change anything, I drank a lot but it was like I couldn't get drunk.. but this time it was worth it, honestly, haven't felt this real in months.

But it's kinda weird, many people find alcohol a good relief of DP, but not weed.. I wonder why


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Everybodys different, and it depends on the meds youre on. Im only on BuSpar and drinking on it doesnt really bother me, but when I was on Wellbutrin, I thought I was going to freak the hell out the next day. But I agree!!!!! Drinking makes me feel great and my DR disappears, either that or I just dont care if its there.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I kept drowning myself in alcohol every day just to avoid DP/DR. In the long run it wasn't worth it.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> I kept drowning myself in alcohol every day just to avoid DP/DR. In the long run it wasn't worth it.


Well drowning yourself in alcohol every day is probably not good, but once in a while it's a pretty great relief


----------

